# Scanner Focus Adjustment



## Heli (Dec 30, 2004)

My Scanner "ACER 620S" is several years old and works all right.

However lately the scanning results are slightly out of focus, blurred at the edges as compared to the original.

Since it is an optical process, is there a method to adjust the focus?

The handbook does not give a clue.

Any information on this is highly appreciated.

Thanks
Heli


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Almost every projector I've used has a manual focus that consists of a wheel or dial. Sometimes it's the ring around the front lens.


----------



## InspectorGadget (May 14, 2005)

It's a scanner, my friend, not a projector. :wink: 

Most scanner optics I've seen are glued in with optical cement, but I haven't seen a whole lot of these, especially lately. It's probably more an issue of alignment than focus. If it's out of alignment, you can pretty much forget it, unless you found a loose screw and knew exactly how to position the articulating parts to screw it back down.

Scanners are pretty cheap and plentiful these days; it might be time to retire it. They're not really made to be serviced, AFAIK.

- The Inspector


----------



## Heli (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks Inspector!
You're probabely right, I should get a new scanner.
All the best
Heli


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

I agree, they are throw away components, no adjustments other than set at factory, once it stops focussing, time to throw it away...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Heh, got my threads crossed I suppose.

If the scanner is going on the blink and is old then it's best to just replace it.


----------

